# 12v flasher?



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

Ok I have a 12v Solenoid (this one)

I want to use it to shake a prop a little not very fast, but just get it to move a little. So what I was thinking is what about using a 12v Flasher unit like cars use for the turn signals?

Will it work? Do you see any problems with this idea?

I was planning to get a 12v wall wart supply and just run it through the flasher to the solenoid.

Would it be better to have the flasher activate a relay that runs the solenoid?

Do I need to worry about resistors or diodes for the voltage kickback?


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

It could work. You'll want to watch the amount of current your solenoid draws - not sure what the max is for a flasher, but I'm betting you'd be OK if your solenoid is small. Mechanical flashers rely on the load to flash, so you might be able to "tune" the rate of flash by adding resistance to your circuit. You could also get an electrical flasher that would almost definitely work, but you wouldn't be able to adjust the rate of flashing. 

I say give it a shot. Even if I'm way off base & it doesn't work at all, you'd only be out just a few dollars. Good luck!


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

Well The Coil Of The Solenoid Is 12v 44ohm. So If My Ohms Law Math Is Right That Would Be A Current Of .27 Amps Right?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I used an Amperite 12VDC flasher for this prop. The solenoid that moves the turntable draws ~800mA and the flasher had no problem handling the load. Very reliable unit. If you're interested I can get you the Amperite p/n. The cost ~$10.00 if I remember it right. This may be the one I used:

http://www.amperite.com/Uploads/d flasher.PDF

GDBRKR.flv video by Otaku1031 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid73.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid73.photobucket.com/albums/i231/Otaku1031/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@i231/Otaku1031/GDBRKR


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

Very cool! 

Thanks!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

More info - the flasher that you see in the video is a 30 fpm unit, so you get one flash every 2 secs.


----------

